# Brazilian Sotai System



## brokenbonz (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of this knife fighting system?


I found the site in portuguese http://www.sotai.com.br/website/


----------



## lklawson (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like more than just a knife system.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## brokenbonz (Jul 28, 2010)

it may be, probably uses different sharp object, haven't found any reference to hempty hand tactiques. I found a reference about the system on the "bloody brazilian knife fighting techniques" but nothing on the efficiency of the system, hope is not another "testa-cangaceiro" knife system


----------

